
Student who wrote story about biased algorithm has results downgraded - tosh
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2020/aug/18/ashton-a-level-student-predicted-results-fiasco-in-prize-winning-story-jessica-johnson-ashton
======
tosh
Orwell Youth Prize 2019: A Band Apart

[https://www.orwellfoundation.com/the-orwell-youth-
prize/2018...](https://www.orwellfoundation.com/the-orwell-youth-
prize/2018-youth-prize/previous-winners-youth/2019-winners/a-band-apart-
jessica-johnson/)

